# Can't find anything on this bottle...



## diggersdaughter (Jul 1, 2012)

This is a beautiful square bottle with 2 circles on 2 sides.  On the bottom it is embossed with U.S.I.A. Co. Patent Applied For.
 Anyone know anything about it?
 Thanks!!


----------



## epackage (Jul 1, 2012)

I've seen this bottle posted before on the site, hopefully someone remembers where and gives you the Fo' One One...Jim


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 2, 2012)

I think Its a liqour bottle. I found one like that with the Federal Law Prohibits the Sale or Reuse of this Bottle.


----------



## diggersdaughter (Jul 2, 2012)

BellwoodBoys, the bottle I have does not say that on it.  The ONLY markings on it are on the bottom and say, "U.S.I.A. Patent Applied For".   It's such a beautiful bottle!


----------



## diggersdaughter (Jul 2, 2012)

Could it be a barber's bottle?  Or olive oil?


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Cindy,

 I've seen some more recent era hair or cosmetic rectangles with the dots, coin spots, or whatever one calls them, on two sides.

 What's the base and finish look like?

 I get that hairy feeling about it...






 But, I think it might be liquor. How much volume does it hold?

 The only lead I turned up on the USIA angle was "United States Industrial Alcohol Company (USIA), which had bought Purity Distilling in 1917." If this be the case, you've an interesting piece of Boston History from the folks who brought you the great Molasses Disaster of 1919.




From.


----------



## diggersdaughter (Jul 3, 2012)

Surfaceone,  your research led me to this...http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Advertising-Bottle-ALCORUB-US-Industrial-Alcohol-NY-/140767495567
 I think this is it!!  Thanks!


----------



## epackage (Jul 3, 2012)

That's the bottle, I like it with and without the label, which is nice..[]


----------

